# Hot spots? In between paw pads



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

My 1 year old boy Chester seems to have a couple of mild ( not angry red or exuding heat) hot spots in between the pads of his front paws. They are only slightly pink but he won't leave them alone! He licks at them constantly but will stop when I catch him doing it. He has never had problems with them before and it seems to have started only since the snow has started. Is there anything I can put on them so they don't get any worse?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

If your still having problems.. Try Acidophilus probiotic. I like NOW brand. They have to be kept refrigerated. But just open a capsule and pour on and pat in. It will eat up bad bacteria or yeast. Keep doing as needed. I have done this on Noah on a few occasions now and it has done wonders! Literally nature's miracle and with blonde golden fur 'like doggie makeup' hehe. You don't need to wash first but if you feel you need/want to we like Virbac Ketachlor medicated shampoo. Good for keeping skin under control when needed. Also, coconut oil (raw organic UNrefined cold-pressed) is great at soothing and aiding the healing process as well as many other nutritional and topical uses for us and poochie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Archer had a foot yeast problem and his vet actually told me to spray him with the athletes foot treatment for people. It worked great.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

ArchersMom said:


> Archer had a foot yeast problem and his vet actually told me to spray him with the athletes foot treatment for people. It worked great.


What brand did you use?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It was tinactin. He didn't suggest any particular brand, just not the powder spray. We used the liquid spray.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Athletes foot spray will work, also cortizone cream will help.


----------

